# Need dive computer



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, if you read my report from Saturday, you will see that I tossed my dive computer overboard and donated it to King Neptune. So I need a new one. If you have one for sale, let me know. I had a wrist Oceanic Versa Pro. I would prefer a wrist style again. But will consider others as well. Can't afford a new one with a little one on the way. 

Thanks


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/1220796177.html

I just saw this.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Jon,

Check out the Mares Puck at MBT. It's a nice wrist computer that costs new what some others cost used. Not real fancy, but easy to use, and EAN capable up to 50%.

At first, I was a little annoyed by the "one button operation" of the Puck because I'm used to the three buttons on my Tusa. But after learning to navigate the menus, it's very easy.

Felix


----------

